# Keeping the blade [OOC]



## lonesoldier (May 21, 2006)

Everyone remembers the war, it started as border conflict between the two great Empires Tansar and Kysor as both refused to step down and lose face. It was short, bloody and decisive. When Kysor saw themselves being pushed back into their own lands by the innovative Tansarian military they made a daring strike at the very heart of Tansar. A small team of elite soldiers infiltrated the Imperial palace at Anrevar...

This proved to be the turning point...

----

The game will start with the PCs entering the palace; their success (or failure) will change the future of the world. After the attack we will fast-forward five years, and the PCs will experience first-hand the effects of their choices.

Players have been chosen!

----

*Starting level:* 12
*Ability Scores:* 32 point buy.
*Gold:* 90,000 gp.
*Hit Points:* Max at 1st, average rounded-up at each subsequent level.
(d4 = 3, d6 = 4hp, d8 = 5hp, d10 = 6hp, d12 = 7hp)
*Races:* All non-PHB races must be approved by me. Some races don't even fit into the setting, but feel free to ask. No Eberron races.
*Setting:* Custom/Homebrew (Tone: Generic fantasy)
*Allowed sources:* PHB; DMG; MM; Complete Adv, Arc, Div, War; Heroes of Battle; *SRD* Psionics;
*On a case-by-case basis:* Draconomicon, UA variant classes, races, traits and flaws.

*Special Note:*
The Artificer base class from Eberron is allowed and feats (except for Dragonmark/House/Action Point-related ones) can be drawn from the Eberron Campaign Setting, Explorer's Handbook, Five Nations and Sharn: The City of Towers.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2006)

Interesting...10,000 gold at level 12? Is this a specifically low-magic or low-funds campaign?

Bearing in mind that such isn't a -bad- thing. I just want some clarification, as the availability of items can have impact on which concepts will work, and which will have more problems.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 21, 2006)

*hits self on head with DMG*

I knew I forgot something, thank you for bringing that to my attention.

*edits*

----

I'm working on getting my scanner working so I can show everyone what the continent looks like. Stupid peripherals.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2006)

I'd love to try a high level Warlock...especially for a mission involving sneakery and combat, both of which they're well suited to...

I shall post a character here anon!


----------



## Dog Moon (May 21, 2006)

I'm going for a Human Hexblade Archer.  Will also be posting him in a little bit.

Is this supposed to be sneaky?  Should I make my character a little more stealthy?  Sounds like the infiltration thing probably could be, but is the rest of the campaign gonna be like that?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 21, 2006)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Races: All non-PHB races must be approved by me



Githzerai monk ...
what say you DM ?


----------



## wmasters (May 21, 2006)

Sounds interesting, I've got a couple of first thoughts which I'll flesh out a little and see which I like. Are there any alignment restrictions or restrictions on PrC's?

Also, for spells from the Complete series etc. are you using the spells in these, or the versions and spells in the Spell Compendium?

Do you want a complete character sheet at the moment, or just concept/background?

OK, I think I'm out of questions for the minute!


----------



## stonegod (May 21, 2006)

Someone always gets the warlock concept in before I do. 

I have an idea of a sneaky special ops type (rogue/fighter combo or rogue/psi-warrior combo if I can fine an appropriate PrC; something along those lines). Won't be able to have a sheet up until Weds at the earliest. So here is a sketch now:

*Concept*

Vin's family was never very respected; Tansarian expats living near the Tansar/Kysor border were never treated well. But Vin's father hated what was becoming of his country, and his wife's family was Kysorian. Being once a member of the Tansarian militia, Vin's father was able to give his new homeland some useful information---until the day he was killed in an "accident" with his mount.

Vin grew to dispise his former kinsmen, assuming they were responsible for his father's death. He was trained in the secret operation force for the country, the ones that would take him deep into Tansar and strike at them the hardest. And when the Palace job came, he was more than prepared...


----------



## stonegod (May 21, 2006)

Just wanted to double check that psionics is okay (seems so in the post); currently thinking a soulknife might work with the concept.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 21, 2006)

I'll toss the gauntlet onto the floor for this one. 
I have an old cleric around this lvl that I might post for this. 


-Blood


----------



## lonesoldier (May 22, 2006)

How you want to approach the castle mission is up to you. A spy inside will be able to help you gain entrance. Sneaking will be a big part, but I imagine there will be skirmishing as well, remember you're a strike team, not an army. After the mission the game will balance out slightly, but the ability to move unseen/unheard will still be helpful/needed.

Strahd_Von_Zarovich:
As long as you have a reason that an extra-planar being is on the Material, go for it! I'm using the standard cosmology presented in the DMG.

wmasters: 
No evil characters, please. I usually disallow CN, but I'm sure the players at EN World are mature enough to handle it. That said, your character should have a reason to be part of this squad and follow orders. As for PrCs... Anything from the books listed, and ones on the "Case-by-case" list must be approved by me.

Since I do not own the Spell Compendium the Complete versions should be used.

Right now all I need is a concept, background and which classes you want to use.

stonegod:
Sounds cool! Psionics is allowed, as long the SRD versions are used. This is simply because I do not own the XPH.

----

I hope I answered all current questions and please excuse my spelling. I'm off to a birthday party and will be back very late.


----------



## wmasters (May 22, 2006)

OK, thanks for answering so quickly.

I've got quite a few ideas bouncing around, but one of those that appeals the most is a conjurer/alienist. I don't know about a race yet, and the background may need to be adjusted to reflect it but I'll work that out shortly. 

How does this sound? I quite understand if it's entirely unsuitable (Alienist is not suited to all settings by any imagination!), and can look at one of the other ideas happily.

So here's a brief background:

Although she's travelled widely, Kysor is where Elana has made her home. Other people consider her mad, eccentric or downright dangerous, she's the mad witch woman in the desolate house that the kids dare each other to go to. It's an image she likes to keep  up, not wanting to be hounded by locals who's cat needs rescuing from up a tree, and the privacy allows her to continue her research into other planes and the creatures there.

Encountering the pseudonatural hippogriff years ago had been a turning point for Elana. She had not known such creatures existed, beyond nature, beyond magic, transcending the planes themselves. Fortunately, the hippogriff was not interested in battle that day, at least not then. She turned to study, to find out about these creatures, a study she still pursues, both in and off the field. 

The war detracted from her studies; she would not see the city she had come to love destroyed. It took her but moments to volunteer to join in the war, knowing her experience, and her summonings, would be a valuable asset in the battles ahead.


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2006)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> stonegod:
> Sounds cool! Psionics is allowed, as long the SRD versions are used. This is simply because I do not own the XPH.




Not too big of a difference, as most of the XPH is in the SRD. I'll double check when I actually have time to flesh Vin out.


----------



## sukael (May 22, 2006)

I'm thinking about maybe asking to join with a gnomish or human artificer...however, I'm not sure about how the issue of pre-created items/armor/weapons/constructs would be handled. Any thoughts as to that?


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2006)

sukael said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about maybe asking to join with a gnomish or human artificer...however, I'm not sure about how the issue of pre-created items/armor/weapons/constructs would be handled. Any thoughts as to that?



That'll be great! I can see it now... "We construct a giant, construct badger, and then you, Lancelot, and I hop out..." 

I could defintely see an effigy being of some potential military use, though they don't say much.


----------



## sukael (May 22, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> That'll be great! I can see it now... "We construct a giant, construct badger, and then you, Lancelot, and I hop out..."




"Okay, what do we do now?"

"Well, the Tanserians pull that giant artificial badger into the castle, and then we jump out of it, take them by surprise, and slaughter the lot of them."

"We...jump out. Out of that badger. That they're already dragging in."

"...er. Well, I'm sure I'll get it right next time."


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2006)

lonesoldier: For my concept, I am currently looking at the possibility of the nightsong enforcer (Comp. Adv) or dread commando (Heroes of Battle, also online at http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/iw/20050407b&page=6) PrC. Either fit the stealth commando image. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 22, 2006)

Special Agent Tanya Adams 
_"Ya got an order?", "I'm there!", "Anytime, Boss." 
"How about some action?", "Cha-Ching!", "Shake it, baby!"_

Background[sblock]Special Agent Tanya Adams is one of the Kingdoms most prized field agents. Hand selected at a young age and then specially trained by the Crown's Magi Counsel for countless years, Tanya is almost the very definition of a one-man operation. Her expertise in the magical arts defines new boundaries, as she is well educated and skilled in both the arcane and divine arts. If it needs to be repaired, destroyed, harvested and re-made, or simply eliminated from the battlefield, Agent Tanya is the top agent on all Commanders’ lists. Armed with numerous wands and various magical equipment she is capable of handling the most urgent and sensitive of tasks. Though truth be told, her true talents explode onto the surface when she is part of a covert team. It is then that she can concentrate more on providing superior magical support via divine heals from her scrolls and arcane fire balls from her wands. She can also repair and create permanent or temporary magical items that can enhance the overall mission success rate. 
All of her history prior to enlisting and a significant amount of her operational experience is highly classified and is only reveled on a “Need to Know Basis”. This information is even hidden from herself as she can often remember any particular moment on her past missions, but she can never truly recall what the mission objective was. This is due in part to regular ‘briefings’ and ‘debriefings’ conducted by the Crown’s Magi Counsel were they selected what information is and is not retained.
[/sblock]

Description[sblock]Tanya is an attractive, wild and accomplished field agent. What makes matters worse is that she knows this as well. During missions briefs she is all business, but when the rubber meets the road she is about letting it all loose. Her short blond hair and light blue eyes blaze with energy as she wails into her enemy’s with her wands. She usually dresses in simple military clothing, however her uniform shows no rank or unit insignia. [/sblock]

Build[sblock]
	
	



```
Human 
Artificer 17 /Wand Adept 2

                              Flaw: -2 to Melee Att Roles "NonCombatant"
[B]Char Level Class   Class Adjustments[/B]                    
     Artificier 1  Artificer Knowledge, Artisan Bonus,      
                   Disable Trap, Item Creation, Scribe Scroll  
		   [B]Chain Spell, Twin Spell, Favored In House[/B]	                   
2    Artificier 2  Brew Potion                     
3    Artificier 3  Craft Wonderous Item, [B]Quicken Spell [/B] 
4    Artificier 4  Craft Homunculus, [B]Legendary Artisan -25% XP[/B]
5    Artificier 5  Craft Magic Arms & Armor, Retain Essence                  
6    Artificier 6  Metamagic Spell Trigger, [B]Maximize Spell[/B]
7    Artificier 7  Craft Wand                     
8    Artificier 8  [B]Extraordinary Artisan -25% GP[/B]             
9    Artificier 9  Craft Rod, [B]Wand Mastery[/B]             
10   Wand Adept 1  Identify wand, Wand focus                     
11   Wand Adept 2  Wand quick draw, Dual Wand Use                     
12   Artificer 10  [B]Empower Spell[/B]
13   Artificer 11  Metamagic Spell Completion                     
14   Artificer 12  Craft Staff, [B]Binding Elemental[/B]             
15   Artificer 13  Skill Mastery, [B]Craft Construct[/B]             
16   Artificer 14  Forge Ring                     
17   Artificer 15                       
18   Artificer 16  [B]Extra Rings[/B]             
19   Artificer 17
[B]Bold = Feat Selection[/B]                     

Basic Stats: (No magical Enhancements)
Str: 10 (+0) 2pts
Dex: 12 (+1) 4pts
Con: 12 (+1) 4pts
Int: 10 (+0) 2pts
Wis: 17 (+3) 10pts :: +1 Level Adjustment
Cha: 18  (+4) 10pts :: +2 Level Adjustment
```
[/sblock] 

Ok, I need to request a few things that come along with this build. First is the Wand Adept PrC in Eberron’s Five Nations splat book. This PrC makes the Artificier a duel wielding wand user with appropriate penalties for using two wands. I can provide additional information on the PrC upon request if needed. However, the catch with this PrC is that it requires either the ‘Favored in House Feat’ or ‘Dragon Mark’ feat to qualify. We can drop the feat requirement if you would like or we can work in some kind of other feat requirement. I am pretty flexible. Also I would like to take the ‘Noncombatant’ Flaw (-2 to melee attack rolls) for an additional feat. I feel this can be easily justifiable to the character concept by saying that since all of her studies have been in magic she has not had the desire or the proper training with melee weapons. Note; that I only request this flaw so that taking the 'Dragon Mark' feat falls in line with the build. If we do away with either the feat requirement or the PrC as whole, the flaw will no longer be needed. 

Let me know what you think.

-Blood


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 22, 2006)

Hey!

I'd like to throw in my hat. I'll prepare a divine caster/fighter type and post it shortly.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Artificer 17 /Wand Adept 2



The game is for 12th level, not 19th, last I checked. "Special" agent indeed. 


			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> First is the Wand Adept PrC in Eberron’s Five Nations splat book.



I believe it is in Sharn: City of Towers, not Five Nations.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 22, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The game is for 12th level, not 19th, last I checked. "Special" agent indeed.
> 
> I believe it is in Sharn: City of Towers, not Five Nations.



Just detailing out the entire build. I have a habit of building a character with all twenty levels in mind. Bad habit I guess. At start of the game the character will be 10 / 2. 

Ah - Yes City of Towers is the correct splat book. My oversight. 

-Blood


----------



## wmasters (May 22, 2006)

Ok, I've had a bit of thought about the Alienist I've proposed above, more specifically about her race. It works as a standard race (human, halfling etc, almost any PHB race would do). 

But being a bit more creative, I like the idea that she's grown up fostered in the city , and she feels an almost empathic connection for the pseudonatural since her kind are naturally from another realm/plane etc herself. 

Now I simply don't know enough about extra-planar races etc to know what's suitable and playable. My first thoughts are Tiefling (is this in the MM?), but if anyone's got bright ideas to fit with the concept, I'm open to suggestion.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2006)

The 'core' Planetouched races are Tiefling and Aasimar. Genasi are also widely used enough to probably be considered 'sort of core' by most. I think thematically, a tiefling makes more sense though. An aasimar, associated with celestials, normally wouldn't look past the Upper Planes for buddies...and if he Fell, he'd be frolicking with demons and such.

A tiefling though...he may wish to avoid the Lower Planes, yet not feel "qualified" to call on celestials. Thus, being drawn to creatures that are BEYOND morality, who can't -understand- good or evil, let alone begin to judge someone...that makes sense.


----------



## Cappucina (May 22, 2006)

A socially skilled bard could get into the castle in order to entertain the king and his court. She might be 'in place' and ready to spring into surprise action on some cue....or she herself might be figuring out a way to get the party 'tank' (if any) past the guards and castle fortifications.

My concept is a 12th level bard, choosing the feats that will most improve the bardic special abilities and skills (rather than an archer bard). This might be a better 5th character though, rather than 1 of the 4.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 22, 2006)

Halfling Rogue 7/Shadowdancer 5


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (May 22, 2006)

If there's still room I'd like to throw my hat into this, playing some combination of Urban ranger, fighter, and ex-assassin trying to make up for a checkered past with military service.  Formerly evil and now neutral, I'm hoping to give him a full turn-around to good by the time you start the post-war portion.

What sort of homebrew setting will be played in, high or low magic?  And Kysor is dominated by what kind of government?  How about theif/assassin guilds in the Kysor?

And as far as mechanics go, are you allowing feats from players handbook two?  How about the Urban Ranger or Thug Fighter variants?

Ideally, I'd like to try out a TN Human Urban Ranger 5/Thug Fighter 5/Assassin 2

Thug can be found on page 51 of Unearthed Arcana, and the Urban Ranger on page 55 of the same book.


----------



## wmasters (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Shayuri. Having looked at the brief Tiefling entry on wikipedia as well, they sound like they fit the concept at least. 

Lonesoldier, what do you think? I quite appreciate that a Tiefling Alienist might be too... well alien, for the setting, and would happily adjust it, or submit another character if it is, but I do like the idea for this one though. Would it be suitable?


----------



## Fenris (May 23, 2006)

I'll toss my hat in for an elf rogue3/fighter4/duelist5.

Have it up in the next few days.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 23, 2006)

Okay, I have my character idea ready:

Sarava

Human Hexblade 12 [Archer]

[SBLOCK]_"Luck is important, both good and bad, good for me, bad for you.  Ever been in a major fight and your opponent trips at a poor moment and you manage to get the kill?  Luck.  Bad for him, good for you.  Luck can change anything and everything, but you have to be aware of it and ready to change depending on your luck."_
-Sarava

Sarava was born to a family that one wouldn't consider great, the child of a cheap prostitute and a gambler.  His mother died when he was young due to a disease, but his father continued to live on.  Luck, he was told early by his father, that's the only reason he lived.  His father was what most would consider a poor gambler.  He didn't understand people nor could he read them.  Half the time he didn't even look at his cards when he played, but he still managed to live comfortably with his son.  Sarava was told that he could never truly understood luck and should never attempt to.  Live with it and let it flow.  Take the opportunities luck provides.

Sarava, however, was not of the same temperament as his father and though he agreed on his father's points of luck, he tended to dislike playing cards and drinking.  Instead, he combined his luck and his sly tongue to sell valuables, mainly jewelry and gems, to attractive ladies, a habit he was fond of.

Everything was good and his life fine until he was drafted into the army because of the war.  He didn't understand how this could have taken him from his pleasant life, why his luck had turned on him.  It took all his might to not focus on it and dwell on the reasons behind his draft and the war.  Instead, he accepted his position and went to battle.  His luck did not fail him and though he fought in many difficult battles, he survived when so many of his comrades had not.

When he met Calanthe in the middle of a desperate battle and they both managed to escape alive, he believed that his luck had steered him to be what was considered the love of his life.  They were assigned the same group and made each other happy.  Sarava was asked to join a special type of military group, one that performed more specific missions as opposed to being part of a general army.  Although he hated to be apart from Calanthe, he felt he could not turn this down.  He helped complete several such missions and visited Calanthe whenever he had freetime.  He felt their love grow despite their periods of separation.

He had just been assigned an important mission when he learned that Calanthe was with child...

And thus current time begins.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## lonesoldier (May 23, 2006)

wmasters: It's an interesting character concept, I have nothing against it. Though I imagine some people will be a little worried by your presence/methods.

sukael: Since Craft Reserve points to do not carry over you will only start with the appropriate number. It is assumed that any previous items created were consumed. You may create some items before beginning the game though.

stonegod and Bloodweaver1: I have both "Heroes of Battle" and "Sharn: The City of Towers" and will add those to the list of approved sources. I rarely use them so I forgot.

Bloodweaver1: You may take Favoured in House (since it fits into your background) and the Noncombatant flaw.

Shoel Sweeny: The magic level is standard, but society is shaped around the fact that magic is available. Some examples are a store where the guard has True Seeing or banks that use special "Ring Gates" to transfer money. I'll have more about the setting up in a little bit, but Kysor is a monarchy (Tansar is a meritocracy) and there is a continent-wide assassin's guild with chapters in major cities. Nothing from PHB2 is allowed since I don't have it. The class variants from UA are okay.

----

So, here's what's going to happen. I have my graduation ceremony/banquet/dance/party on the 25th and 26th. I'll be slightly busy. On the 27th I'm going up to Edmonton for a cultural presentation, I'll have my laptop but I doubt the hotel will have a (w)LAN I can hook up to. I'll be back on the 28th for sure. If you have any more questions, now is the time to ask.

The deadline for your *concepts* is the 29th. On that Monday I will choose the four players and they will have some time to figure out their character's crunch.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 23, 2006)

You don't have access to the Planar Handbook, do you? I've always wanted to play a Neraphim, but nobody has the dang book!

Likewise the Fleshwarper PrC and Abberant feats from Lords of Madness...


----------



## Question (May 23, 2006)

I added you on MSN, did you receive it?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 23, 2006)

Can I still throw in?
I was thinking Whisper Gnome Ranger or Scout or Ninja 7/Dread Commando 5 
I just can't decide how to start the character but i figured I would decide that when/if I got chosen.  Going the close combat expert high dex and wis with int,con,cha,str

He grew up running with his father looking for traps and taking out bridges.  Whether it was luck or skill he made it back alive from every mission not so for his father.  This event turns him to a nature of quite and nomadic lifestyle.  He paired with many military groups always detaching himself after the job was done.  After one such mission he found out that he had cost many good people their lives.  He has since moved to working for employers that he knows personally and knows what their intentions are.  While working deep undercover watching an installation he found out by the point of a blade that there was someone better than him.  So he trained with him becoming what they called a Dread Commando.  He became even more hidden and started running around in thicker armor to prove his silence.

He stands tall for a Gnome, and is able to keep stride with the bigfolk.  His long black hair is pulled back into a tight pony tail.  He speaks slowly and thinks out every action to find what he believes to be the best solution.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 23, 2006)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Since Craft Reserve points to do not carry over you will only start with the appropriate number. It is assumed that any previous items created were consumed. You may create some items before beginning the game though.
> 
> Bloodweaver1: You may take Favoured in House (since it fits into your background) and the Noncombatant flaw.




Question refering to the craft reserves. During item creation/selection/crunch time, can the craft reserves from previous levels (i.e. 4,5,6,7..etc) be used when creating/selecting magical items of that level? (i.e creating a 4th level scroll using the 4th level craft reserve or making a Cloak of Charisma using 8th level craft reserves) 

And thanks for approving the Feat selection. I appreciate it. Hopefully the concept gets approved. 

-Blood


----------



## wmasters (May 23, 2006)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> wmasters: It's an interesting character concept, I have nothing against it. Though I imagine some people will be a little worried by your presence/methods.




I hope so! It kind of emphasises the witch stories that I imagine about her, and the kids trying to scare each other with stories of what goes on in her house.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (May 23, 2006)

I've got a physical description and a little history on my character, more will be written as the mood strikes me.  

Adoch the Silent, Appearence
	[sblock]There are few things remarkable about the young assassin before you, despite all of the stories you’ve heard.  Adoch the Voiceless kneels with a bent back at just over three feet, without the pressure chains you’d guess him at somewhere between five nine and six two.  His skin, which might have at one time been a healthy tan, has paled and waned underneath the candlelight of his cell.  Despite his bonds the cutthroats limbs are muscular and lithe, effective for his line of work.

As your gaze moves to Adoch’s head you see a top knot of sandy brown hair and a surprisingly unscarred face.  His eyes, one of which has a brow singed off from the time of his capture, are cloudy blue and neither haughty nor ashamed, waiting patiently for whatever judgment is delivered.    It is by the assassin’s nose, and mouth, and throat that you recognize him.  An unwieldy brass gorget stretches from just beneath his eyes down all the way to his collar bone.  His breath is raspy and magically augmented, while you imagine his voice must be monotone and hollow, emanating not from the mercenaries twice slit throat, but from the brutish gorget.  You jerk Adoch to his feet and lead him into the warden’s room.  You don’t recognize the man sitting at the desk, maybe it’s the family of one of Adoch’s victims, or some petty Tansarian high up looking for revenge on a business slight.  With five hundred pieces of gold lining the coffers of your bed, you’re sure you’re not being paid for your ability to recognize the clientele.  You chain the Voiceless to the floor and leave your unknown benefactor in peace.[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (May 23, 2006)

*A brief blurb*

*Soren Doyle, Wizard 9/Argent Savant 3*
"'Violence never solved anything?' You're just not hitting it hard enough!"

Soren knows that people think he should have been a warmage, but he just doesn't have the temperament for it. Sure, he enjoys blowing stuff up and likes to be in the thick of things -- but those uptight instructors at Tarth Moorda were just too narrowminded for him! He prefers the versatility he's picked up from studying with a variety of teachers... and the money that he's been able to make in the process.

When the war first started, he took it as a chance for some more excitement and profit. But when Tansar started pushing into his homeland, he saw that there was more at stake than a share of the loot -- and he volunteered his services to his kingdom's army to take part in the raid against the Tansar capital.

Soren prefers force spells -- indeed, he knows some so well he doesn't even need a spellbook to prepare them -- but he knows the value of flexibility, and that a well-placed glitterdust can sometimes make more of a difference than eight magic missiles.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2006)

Background: 
Thessaly has little recollection of her life before she awakened in the chilly stone tower  belonging to the Archmage Pharus. He told her that he'd saved her life with a one of a kind  magical procedure, and that she'd need to train with him to master again the functions of her form. And while he was right about that, and about the strange magical powers she began to manifest, Thessaly came eventually to believe he was not truthful about saving her. Her suspicions were confirmed when she, with some patience, luck and using her new magical powers, was able to get a look at Pharus' journal. There she learned that she was no rescuee, but a subject in an ongoing experiment...an attempt to infuse a human being with the essence of magic, to create a new kind of being.

When confronted, Pharus admitted it, and didn't even seem terribly upset that she'd read his journal. In fact, he seemed to have been prepared for the moment. There had been, he told Thessaly, some problems with earlier subjects. They sometimes developed inexplicable delusions regarding their pasts, and became violent when confronted with evidence to the contrary. It had been decided not to share Thessaly's past with her, until it was certain she was not going down that road. Thessaly immediately pounced. Decided by WHO?

Out came documents, and a visit from one of the high generals of the Kysor army. Thessaly was a volunteer; a soldier in the Kysor military. Having served with distinction and multiple  decorations, she had volunteered to undergo the experimental process in anticipation of a  Kysorian counterstrike against the seemingly unstoppable forces of Tansar. The strike would be a departure from normal Kysorian strategy; a daring plan that could either turn the tide of war, or doom Kysor to invasion and occupation.

No armies, no monsters. Just a small team of operatives; the best of the best. They would  enter Tansar like a dagger, slip between it's ribs, and pierce its very heart.

Unable to refute the story of her past, Thessaly still recognized that her old life, in most ways, was over. She had been remade. So she donned a mask that could disguise her, and  re-christened herself as 'Sigil,' after the moving, changing runes in her skin. When offered a  place on the team that she had given everything that she had been up for, Sigil agreed.

(full sheet is ready when you are)


----------



## stonegod (May 24, 2006)

Shauryi: Love the background! Could you give me an idea of "Sigil's" abilities (invocations and such); I'm trying to design Vin so he complements a strike team. Just an idea of what you plan on focusing on (movment and senses; blasting and sniping) would work.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2006)

Eee! Thanks! And sure thing.

Invocations
Least
- Beguiling Presence (+6 to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate)
- Dark One's Luck (+5 luck bonus to any one save)
- See the Unseen (See Invis + Darkvision 60')
- Eldritch Spear (Blast range 250')

Lesser
- Charm (Charm Monster, Will DC 19, only 1 victim at a time)
- Fell Flight (fly speed = ground speed)
- Walk Unseen (Invisibility w/24 hr duration)
- Flee the Scene (55' dim door, leaves Major Image of caster)

Greater
- Devour Magic (+8 melee touch, +12 caster level)

In combat, Sigil's basically a "gunship." Primary tactic is to hover out of melee engagement range, and use long range blasts. She does 8d6 a shot (using an item that increases its power), and has Precise Shot so she can safely snipe into melee. Thrice a day she can Empower the blast.

Noncombat, Sigil is a sneak; using invisibility, flight, and short range teleports to get places she's not supposed to be, and to do so without attracting notice. Devour Magic is useful mainly for getting rid of negative effects on party members, or temporarily nullifying magic traps (spotted with her constant Detect Magic). Charm is what she uses if someone DOES notice her. It's quieter than killing.

Sigil also has very high Bluff (+22), Intimidate (+22), and Use Magic Device (+21), as well as a small arsenal of scrolls including Nondetection for when Invis REALLY needs to work.  With her Mask of Disguise (same as a Hat) she can infiltrate with a Disguise of +21 (+23 when using Bluff to act).

Assuming no magic item use, she has no area attacks, and is a bit vulnerable to SR. Also, if her Flight is dispelled, she's got very few options for melee combat beyond getting OUT of it. Her AC is respectable...27 if she uses her wand of Shield. She also has the Communicator feat, for Arcane Mark, Message, and Comprehend Languages, each once per day.

Basically, Sigil is designed as a magical troubleshooter, with a spread of powers that give her a variety of options, rather than a tight focus. Future invocations will probably be used to increase her offensive options with things like Vitriolic Blast and Eldritch Chain or Cone.


----------



## stonegod (May 24, 2006)

Okay, so here is a general idea for Vin, fitting is fighter/rougish special-ops combination (with the soulknife as the rougish flavor):

- Human Fighter 4/Soulknife 8
- Role: Front line fighter and inflitration
- Focuses on mobility in attacks. A favorite move is to charge his mind blade with a psychic strike and move in and attack using his spring attack. His Up the Wall's feat makes his mobility even better.
- His infiltration skill is enhanced by his high move silent/hide; with his autohypnosis, he can memorize a foes plans as well. Locks are bypassed with the use of _oils of knock_ or a rogue friend. Plan on taking as an item _glamered_ armor with _silent moves_ and _shadows_ enhancements
- Note, since his armor is glamered and he appears unarmed (he manifests his weapon, remember), he is a perfect agent to inflitrate camps under cover. If he can add a _Nystul's Magic Aura_ enchantment to his glamered armor to make it appear nonmagical, that would make the case even stronger.
- Attributes: High Str, Dex, and Int
- Main Skill Selections: Autohypnosis, Bluff, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, Tumble
- Feats: Guerilla Scout (1st), Guerilla Warrior (Human bonus), Dodge (Fighter 1 Bonus), Mobility (Fighter 2 Bonus), Improved Diversion (3rd), Weapon Specialization: Mind Blade (Fighter 4 Bonus), Spring Attack (6th), Up the Walls (9th), Improved Initiative (12th)

I can write up the full sheet upon request.


----------



## Fenris (May 26, 2006)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> So, here's what's going to happen. I have my graduation ceremony/banquet/dance/party on the 25th and 26th. I'll be slightly busy. On the 27th I'm going up to Edmonton for a cultural presentation, I'll have my laptop but I doubt the hotel will have a (w)LAN I can hook up to. I'll be back on the 28th for sure. If you have any more questions, now is the time to ask.
> 
> The deadline for your *concepts* is the 29th. On that Monday I will choose the four players and they will have some time to figure out their character's crunch.




Well congradulation first of all. Enjoy your moment.

Since you want just the pitch, here it is:

Scourdrel, Ruffinian, Hoodlum. Yeah that's Kitrick. Kitrick was in the Kysorian army for a while, but things "didn't work out". Or as his superior officers put it "get out before we hang you!" Kitrick has been working as little as possible since then. Doing just enough to make some quick cash. Losing thorugh gambling usually or buying fake treasure maps. But he's handy with a sword and sneakly enough to use it well. He even made it into the Bandit King Geurin's band at one point, but they were a bit too ruthless even for Kitrick. So Kitrick was surprised one day when his old officer found him. A special mission that he could do. Get his pension back, maybe a medal. Kitrick needed a little encouragement. But deep down he is a Kysorian and felt a strange stirring to go and protet his nation.

Looking at a Fighter 8/Rogue4.  Basically a light fighter, but with a greatsword. Enough stealth not to embarass the party but not so much it steps on full stealth member's toes. But he would be the heavy hitter of the group. Despite his roguish charm and disregard for convention.   

More if I make the cut.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (May 26, 2006)

dang, as much as I'm digigng my Character concept I'm gonna have to bail on this one, I'll be running a game on here soon so I'd like to keep my focus on that.  Good luck everyone, have fun.


----------



## Paper_Bard (May 29, 2006)

I must admit... I find this to be most intersting. I would love to be in theis campaign... I'll work on charcter concepts tonight. I'm thinking Cleric 4/Rogue 4/ And that divine rogue class thingie in the complete divine that uses the kukri. I was thinking standard elf for that. Or.. something really interesting. A dwarven Barbarian/Rogue combo. That would be sweet! Sneaks up on the foe... gets angry... and beats the tar out of people!


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 29, 2006)

The suspense is killing me!!! Can't wait to see how the gauntlet falls.

I think since he is a whisper gnome he will be a lone wolf radio in the head kind of guy.  He has a few "informants" that tell him all kinds of things.  Granted his informants are insubstantial and only in his mind...or are they...


----------



## stonegod (May 31, 2006)

O, lonesoldier, lonesoldier, wherefor art thou, lonesoldier?

Vin will keep on quietly dispatching his enemies until new orders arrive.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 1, 2006)

*Back!*

Right! 

Grad was amazing, apparently I know how to dance. I haven't slept for the last 48 hours due to school. I'm currently wired on caffiene (Thank you Bawls). The chosen four will ... chosen ... tonight. I just need to get the last few things out of the way.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 1, 2006)

Naw, he's just trying to build up the suspense.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah suspense is killer


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

Thats it. Send Tansar a giant box labeled 'suspence.' That'll take care of those bastards.


----------



## Question (Jun 1, 2006)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Right!
> 
> Grad was amazing, apparently I know how to dance. I haven't slept for the last 48 hours due to school. I'm currently wired on caffiene (Thank you Bawls). The chosen four will ... chosen ... tonight. I just need to get the last few things out of the way.




I guess none of my posts in this thread was read then? Or the emails that i sent you.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> I guess none of my posts in this thread was read then? Or the emails that i sent you.




I only saw one post, and email doesn't seem to work (I've send a few test ones to myself and never recieved them).


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 1, 2006)

*Please excuse any spelling errors...*

Question:
I only see one post as well, and I haven't recieved any email from EN World lately.

Everyone! Thank you for trying out. There were a ton of great ideas and choosing only four was not easy. Once I'm finished with school (about 4 weeks) I'll start another campaign.

The four players are: *drumroll*
wmasters
Shayuri
stonegod
Dog Moon

I'm not going to set a deadline for having your sheets in, get them done as soon as you can. I check EN World everyday (and sometimes from school) so I should be able to answer your question promptly.

Goodnight.


----------



## wmasters (Jun 1, 2006)

Fantastic! I'll lookforward to playing. Glad you had a good graduation, and congratulations!


----------



## Question (Jun 1, 2006)

I wouldnt call it recently. It was a week+, around the time you had your graduation or whatever.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2006)

Squee!

I shall post the sheet anon! Thanks muchly!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks! Should be fun.

So, we have:
  Fighter/Soulknife: Front line, Sneaking
  Hexblade: Ranged Support
  Wizard/Alientist: Summoning (?) and Arcane Boomage (?)
  Warlock: Also ranged support

So, no healing (Warlock w/ CLW wands ?), no direct door opening (oils or wands of knock). A little overlap between the ranged support roles, but the hexblade has some flexibility (can be a frontline as well).

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmm, I shall add a wand of healing to the inventory...perhaps even Lesser Restoration if I can scrape up the funds...

I also see Sigil being a good scouter/sniper sort. Not as stealthy as a rogue, but invisibility is a poor man's substitute... With Eldritch Spear, she can target foes well outside bow or even Medium spell range, with no range penalties and with a ranged touch. On up to three attacks per day, she can do the equivalent of 12d6 damage...good for assassinating lone sentries from a distance and so on.

In combat she can alternate between flying ranged attacks, wand-based healing, and even wading into melee to Devour enemy buffs.


----------



## wmasters (Jun 1, 2006)

Summoning and boommage sounds about right. Combat tricks look like primarily summoning aliens, with fireballs, magic missiles and EBT to boot, with spells like Slow for good measure. Teleport and Dim Door should help with the sneaky element.

Couple of questions for character creation, firstly I'm looking at item crafting (assuming that's OK), so what XP are we starting with? I'm not expecting to burn huge amounts, but wonder if it'll drop me the level or not?

Also what do you want to do as far as additional spells learnt? I can do it as flat I've learnt these as a wizard and no more, or can buy scrolls and scribe them into my spellbook, or work from a list from you of spells that I've found. How do you prefer, lonesoldier?

I'm intending to pick up scrolls of spells like knock etc to help with any problems with missing a rogue, but traps may remain a problem. And I need to work out which schools I'm banning to be a conjurer.. always a tough choice.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> Also what do you want to do as far as additional spells learnt? I can do it as flat I've learnt these as a wizard and no more, or can buy scrolls and scribe them into my spellbook, or work from a list from you of spells that I've found. How do you prefer, lonesoldier?



SRD states that it is usually 50 gp/spell level to get a spell in your book (not counting the 100/gp per page scribing cost).



			
				wmasters said:
			
		

> I'm intending to pick up scrolls of spells like knock etc to help with any problems with missing a rogue, but traps may remain a problem. And I need to work out which schools I'm banning to be a conjurer.. always a tough choice.



Unfortunately, the usual choices of Enchantment and Illusion could be useful. Necromancy and ...? Not sure.


----------



## wmasters (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm leaning towards Necromancy and one of those. Maybe even Necromancy and Abjuration, although that would leave us without Dispel Magic...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2006)

We might get along without Dispel...Sigil can use Devour Magic at will. That's basically a Greater Dispel, targeted only, as a melee touch.

Granted, we'd lose the area dispel function, which is a bummer... She can also use Devour Magic to temporarily disable magical traps.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm fine with crafting. How does starting at 68,000 XP sound everyone? No additional spells, sorry, it's what I've been doing since I started DMing (Only four years  ) and I haven't seen not gaining extra spells truly hamper a wizard. That said, stonegod and the SRD method (scrolls and scribing) are fine with me (but don't go overboard).

I'm typing out some background information about the world in general and a short history of both nations. I'm trying out some new mapping software (my friend lent it to me) and once I get the hang of it I should have the maps ready.

EDIT:
I'll have that info ready by tomorrow.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2006)

Will there be a Rogues Gallery, or should we post them here for now? I'm going to assume the latter for the time being.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 2, 2006)

Put them here for now, once they're ready you can re-post them to the Rogue's Gallery. (I just want to keep this is as few threads as possible.)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 3, 2006)

Here's Sigil's first draft sheet...

[sblock=Sigil]Name: "Sigil" (Thessaly Amadin)
Race: Human
Class/Level: Warlock 12
Exp: 

Desc: Sigil is of average height and slim build for a human woman, athletic but not muscular. She looks like she is, or would be, attractive, but her face is always covered by a jet black wooden mask that is molded to cover the upper half of her face with a master's precision. It leaves only her chin and mouth open to viewing. Her clothing is mostly charcoal grey, and even the fine links of her armor have been delicately and painstakingly lacquered dark grey. Though few have seen enough of her skin to notice, Sigil's name comes from the strange blue runes that bloom on her flesh, glow momentarily, then fade away. Occasionally one or two will appear on the visible portion of her face. What precisely these marks are, and why they're there are things she has not yet chosen to speak of.

Strength (STR) 8  -1
Dexterity (DEX)	20  +5
Constitution (CON) 14  +2		
Intelligence (INT) 12  +1
Wisdom (WIS) 12  +1
Charisma (CHA) 22  +6

Alignment: Neutral
AC: 23 (10 +5 dex +6 armor + 2 deflection)
Hit Points: 74
Movement: 30' (30' flight, Good)

Base Attack Bonus: +9/+4
Init: +5
Melee Attack: +8/+3
Ranged Attack: +14/+9
Fort: +10
Reflex: +13
Will: +13

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skills

Class Abilities:
Eldritch Blast 8d6
Detect Magic at will
DR 3/cold iron
Deceieve Item
Fiendish Resiliance 1
Energy Resistance 5: Fire and Cold
Imbue Item

Skills:	60
Bluff +22 (10 ranks + 6 Cha + 6 Invocation)
Concentration +12 (10 ranks +2 Con)
Disguise +11 (5 ranks +6 Cha) (+2 when acting, +10 with Hat of Disguise)
Intimidate +22 (10 ranks + 6 Cha + 6 invocation)
Sense Motive +11 (10 ranks +1 Wis)
Use Magic Device +21 (15 ranks + 6 Cha)

Feats
1 Point Blank Shot
1 Communicator (Arcane Mark, Message, Comprehend Languages each 1/day as SLA)
3 Precise Shot
6 Extra Invocation: Eldritch Spear
9 Empower Spell-like Ability: Eldritch Blast
12 Extra Invocation: Charm

Languages - Common, Draconic

Invocations
Least
- Beguiling Presence (+6 to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate)
- Dark One's Luck (+6 luck bonus to any one save)
- See the Unseen (See Invis + Darkvision 60')
- Eldritch Spear (Blast range 250')

Lesser
- Charm (Charm Monster, Will DC 20, only 1 victim at a time)
- Fell Flight (fly speed = ground speed)
- Walk Unseen (Invisibility w/24 hr duration)
- Flee the Scene (55' dim door, leaves Major Image of caster)

Greater
- Devour Magic (+8 melee touch, +12 caster level)

Money - 9pp, 4gp, 4sp

Weapons -	    	
Spiked Gauntlet, +8 to hit, 1d4-1 damage, 1lb, 5gp, can't be disarmed

Armour -
Death Warded Mithril Chain Shirt +2, AC +6, Max Dex +6, 10lbs, 10100gp

Gear -
- In Haversack
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Blanket, 5sp, 3lbs
50' silk rope, 10gp, 5lbs
Tent, 10gp, 20lbs
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs
10 days trail rations, 5gp, 10lbs
2 vials acid, 20gp, 2lbs
2 vials alchemist's fire, 40gp, 2lbs

- On person
2 scroll cases, 2gp, 1lb
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb

- In Pouches
Small steel mirror, 10gp, .5lb
Money

Magic -
Mask of Disguise, 1800
Handy Haversack, 2000
Ring of Protection +2, 8000
Greater Chauseble of Fell Power, 18000
Vest of Resistance +4, 16000
Cloak of Charisma +4, 16000
Gloves of Dexterity +4, 16000

Wand of Shield, 750
Scroll of Nondetection, 475
Scroll of Tonuges, 375
Scroll of Rope Trick, 150
Scroll of Silence, 150

Background: 
Thessaly has little recollection of her life before she awakened in the chilly stone tower belonging to the Archmage Pharus. He told her that he'd saved her life with a one of a kind magical procedure, and that she'd need to train with him to master again the functions of her form. And while he was right about that, and about the strange magical powers she began to manifest, Thessaly came eventually to believe he was not truthful about saving her. Her suspicions were confirmed when she, with some patience, luck and using her new magical powers, was able to get a look at Pharus' journal. There she learned that she was no rescuee, but a subject in an ongoing experiment...an attempt to infuse a human being with the essence of magic, to create a new kind of being.

When confronted, Pharus admitted it, and didn't even seem terribly upset that she'd read his journal. In fact, he seemed to have been prepared for the moment. There had been, he told Thessaly, some problems with earlier subjects. They sometimes developed inexplicable delusions regarding their pasts, and became violent when confronted with evidence to the contrary. It had been decided not to share Thessaly's past with her, until it was certain she was not going down that road. Thessaly immediately pounced. Decided by WHO?

Out came documents, and a visit from one of the high generals of the Kysor army. Thessaly was a volunteer; a soldier in the Kysor military. Having served with distinction and multiple decorations, she had volunteered to undergo the experimental process in anticipation of a Kysorian counterstrike against the seemingly unstoppable forces of Tansar. The strike would be a departure from normal Kysorian strategy; a daring plan that could either turn the tide of war, or doom Kysor to invasion and occupation.

No armies, no monsters. Just a small team of operatives; the best of the best. They would enter Tansar like a dagger, slip between it's ribs, and pierce its very heart.

Unable to refute the story of her past, Thessaly still recognized that her old life, in most ways, was over. She had been remade. So she donned a mask that could disguise her, and re-christened herself as 'Sigil,' after the moving, changing runes in her skin. When offered a place on the team that she had given everything that she had been up for, Sigil agreed.[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Jun 3, 2006)

*Elana Whitelock, Tiefling Wizard 5/Alienist 6*

It's a bit of a work in progress, but here's Elana's character sheet so far[sblock=Background]Elana had always been an outcast. A childhood in Kysor wasn't easy at the best of times, it was harder when you're unlike anyone else in the city. Other children, and adults too, often treated her with either scorn or fear, not understanding her nature. It's people were not welcoming for a young Tiefling. 

Nonetheless, it was home. Even alone, Elana found comfort in the familiar, in her surroundings and in the streets that she came to know so well. 

How she'd come to be in the city remained a mystery. She never remembered any different, but knew now that there must be some story behind it. 

While Elana had little fellowship from the populace at large, she found solace with a few friends. A man she had known as Taylor had helped her through her tough early-teen years and had been supportive when she had needed it most. In her late teens he had taught her a few knacks, means to defend herself, and her means to make a living. 

She had turned to adventuring by necessity rather than choice. People seemed to turn a blind-eye to the nature of adventurers, if you were going to fight a dragon or whatever then it didn't really matter what you looked like. 

Early in her career, she had been sent to dispose of an 'abomination', a hippogriff which had been summoned or mutated. Looking onto it, Elana saw much of herself in the creature, alienated because of it's peculiar looks and background. Releasing the animal, she deemed to went back to her home to study where it had come from, and what had brought it here... a topic that proved to dominate her studies.

Over the years, little had really changed. Elana had learned a lot, of course, and was no longer abused so much as feared by the populace. People crossed to the other side of the road to avoid her, and children looked onwards at her house pointing and  whispering horror stories about her. Elana cared little for it, she had gotten used to these tales. She lived, alone, in the comfort of her house, content with her studies and her own paradise. 

At least, until Tansar threatened to take that away from her...[/sblock][sblock=Character Sheet]Name: Elana Whitelock
Race: Tiefling             
Gender: Female
Size: Medium               
Type: Outsider (Native)
Alignment: Neutral         
Deity: Fharlanghn
Age: 31                    
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 152lbs             
Class: Conjurer 5/Alienist 6
XP: 66,080

Statistics:
STR: 10 (+0)        (2pts)
DEX: 20 (+5)        (6pts +2 racial +4 magic)
CON: 18 (+4)        (6 pts +4 magic)
INT: 24 (+7)        (10pts +2 racial +2 level adjust +4 magic)
WIS: 12 (+1)        (6pts -2 class)
CHA:  8 (-1)        (2 pts -2 racial)

Hit Points: 92      
Armour Class: 17 (10 +5 Dex +2 Deflection)
Touch AC: 17        
Flat-footed AC: 12
Initiative +9 (+5 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
BAB: +5             
Grapple: +5
Space/Reach: 5'/5'  
Speed: 30'

Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +12 (+3 base, +4 ability, +2 magic, +2 familiar, +1 class)
Reflex:    +11 (+3 base, +5 ability, +2 magic, +1 class)
Will:      +13 (+9 base, +1 ability, +2 magic, +1 class)

Skills: 
Bluff                -3 (-1 ability -4 class +2 racial)
Concentration       +18 (4 ability +14 ranks)
Craft (Painting)    +15 (7 ability +8 ranks)
Diplomacy            -5 (-1 ability -4 class)
Hide                 +7 (5 ability +2 racial)
Knowledge (arcana)  +17 (7 ability +10 ranks)
Knowledge (history) +15 (7 ability +8 ranks)
Knowledge (planes)  +17 (7 ability +10 ranks)
Listen              +11 (1 ability +10 ranks)
Spellcraft          +19 (7 ability +10 ranks +2 synergy)
Spot                +15 (1 ability +14 ranks)

Feats: Augment Summoning, Improved Initiative, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Craft Wondrous Item, Scribe SCroll, Extend Spell, Improved Toughness

Racial Abilities: Darkvision 60ft, Resistance to Cold 5, Electricity 5 and Fire 5, Darkness 1/day

Class Abilties: Pseudonatural rat familiar, Sumon 'pseudonatural' creatures with Summon Monster, Extra Summoning
Banned Schools: Enchantment, Necromancy

Attacks:
Light Crossbow ranged +10, 1d8/19-20x2, range 80ft
Dagger melee +5, 1d4/19-20x2
Ray ranged +10
Touch attack melee +5

Equipment                  223gp 8sp
Gloves of Dexterity (+4)      8000gp, 640xp
Headband of Intellect (+4)   8000gp, 640xp
Amulet of Health (+4)        8000gp, 640xp
Vest of Resistance +2       4000gp
Heward's Handy Haversack     2000gp
Rope of Climbing             3000gp
Nolzur's Marvellous Pigments 4000gp
Metamagic Rod, Maximise     14000gp 
Wand of Cure Light Wounds    750gp
Wand of Knock                    4500gp
Ring of Protection +2            8000gp
Circle of Sound                    2000gp
Winged Boots 16000gp
Pearl of Power 1st level         1000gp
Pearl of Power 2nd level     4000gp
4 Potions of Cure Light Wounds 200gp
Potion of Lesser Restoration 300gp
Scroll of Tongues 375gp

2 Daggers                               4gp
Light Crossbow                        35gp
20 bolts                                   1gp
2 vials of Antitoxin                 100gp
Tent                                     10gp
Bedroll                                    1sp
6 days trail rations                   3gp
2 vials of Alchemists Fire          40gp
Spell component pouch              5gp
Traveler's outfit                        1gp
5 pages of parchment                1gp
Ink                                         1gp
Inkpen                                    1sp

Other gold spent:
Summoning familiar            100gp
1 extra 1st level spell         50gp
4 extra 2nd level spells      400gp
Scribing into Spellbook       900gp[/sblock][sblock=Roland, Pseudonatural Rat Familiar]Roland, Pseudonatural Rat

Tiny Outsider
Hit Dice 11
Hit Points 46
Speed 15ft, Climb 15ft, Swim 15ft
Armour Class 20 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +6 Natural), touch 14, flat-footed 18
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/-7
Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d3-4)
Space/Reach: 2.5ft/0ft
Saves: Fort +3, Reflex +5, Will +10
Abilities: Str 2, Dex 15, con 10, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 2
Skills: Balance +10, Climb +12, Hide +14, Listen +11, Move Silently +10, Spellcraft +10, Spot +15, Swim +10
Feats: Weapon Finesse
Spell Resistance: 21
Resistance: Acid 10, Electricity 10
Damage Reduction 5/magic
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master, Speak with Rats, Spell Resistance, True Strike 1/day, Alternate Form[/sblock][sblock=Spells]Spells

Orisons (5):
All

1st level (7 +1):
Benign Transposition
Magic Missile
Mage Armour
Enlarge Person
Mount
Protection from Evil
Expeditious Retreat
Shield
Identify

2nd level (7+1):
Fox's Cunning
Bears Endurance
Cat's Grace
Glitterdust
See Invisibility
Invisibility
Rope Trick
Melf's Acid Arrow

3rd level (7+1):
Slow
Fireball
Summon Monster III
Dispel Magic

4th level (5+1):
Evard's Black Tentacles
Dimension Door
Arcane Eye
Wall of Fire

5th level (4+1):
Summon Monster V
Teleport
Break Enchantment
Passwall

6th level (3+1):
Summon Monster VI
Chain Lightning[/sblock][sblock=Spells Memorised]Spells Memorised:

Orisons (5)
Detect Magic x2
Detect Poison
Mending
Prestigitation

1st level (7+1)
Mage Armour (B)
Magic Missile x 3
Protection from Evil
Enlarge Person
Benign Transposition
Expeditious Retreat

2nd level (7+1)
Glitterdust (B)
See Invisibility 
Invisibility
Rope Trick
Glitterdust
Melf's Acid Arrow x2

3rd level (7+1)
Summon Monster III (B)
Slow x2
Fireball x4
Dispel Magic

4th level (5+1)
Evards Black Tentacles (B)
Dimension Door
Arcane Eye
Wall of Fire x2
Evards Black Tentacles

5th level (4+1)
Summon Monster V (B)
Teleport
Passwall
Break Enchantment
Summon Monster V

6th level (3+1)
Summon Monster VI (B) 
Summon Monster VI (B)
Chain Lightning x3[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 3, 2006)

Here's what I have so far.  I'm only missing equipment [only like 20k or so], so I'm almost done.

[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
Name: Sarava
Class: Hexblade 12
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: CG
Deity: Tymora

Str: 16 +3 (6p.)	Level: 12	XP: 68,000
Dex: 18 +4 (10p.)	BAB: +12	HP: 12d10+24 (100 hp)
Con: 14 +2 (4p.)	Grapple: +15
Int: 12 +1 (4p.)	Speed: 20'
Wis: 8  -1 (0p.)	Init: +4
Cha: 18 +4 (8p.)	ACP: -3

		Base	Armor	Sheild	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:		10	9		+3			+1	23
Touch:	14	Flatfooted: 20
Armor: Full Plate

	Hexbl.	Abil.	Misc	Total
Fort	4	2	2	8	+2 v. spells/spell-like abilities
Ref	4	4	2	10	+2 v. spells/spell-like abilities
Will	8	-1	2	9	+2 v. spells/spell-like abilities


Weapon		Attack		Damage	Critical
Long Bow	+17/+12/+7	1d8+4	19-20/x3 [+1/+1 w/in 30 ft]
  Rapid Shot	+15/+15/+10/+5	1d8+4	19-20/x3 [+1/+1 w/in 30 ft]
Battleaxe	+15/+10/+5	1d8+4		19-20/x2

Languages: 
Common
Krysor silent code

Abilities:
Hexblade's Curse 3/day (DC 22)
Mettle
Aura of Unluck (1/day ; 5 rounds)

Spells: 5/5/4 [DC 14 + spell level; 16 + spell level for Enchantment Spells][Caster level 6]
1st- Charm Person, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Tasha's Hideous Laughter, Prestidigitation
2nd- Blindness/Deafness, Eagle's Splendor, Mirror Image, Resist Energy, Suggestion
3rd- Confusion, Hound of Doom, Slow, Vampiric Touch

Feats:
Bonus (Spell Focus: Enchantment)
Bonus (Greater Spell Focus: Enchantment)
Pt. Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Rapid Shot
Battle Caster
Ability Focus (Curse)
Improved Critical (Long Bow)

Skill Points: 
Skills		Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total
Bluff		15	4		19
Concentration	15	1		16
Diplomacy	15	4		19
Spellcraft	15	1		16


Equipment:				Cost    	Weight  Armor/Shield Bonus
Glamoured Mithril Full Plate +1		17,700gp.	25 lb.
+1 Mighty (+3) L. Bow of Shocking	8,900gp		3 lb.
Goggles of Night			12,000gp	-
Handy Haversack			2,000gp		5 lb.
Cloak of Displacement, Minor		24,000gp	1 lb.
Ring of Protection +1			2,000gp		-
Wand of Invisibility (25 charges)	2,250gp	
Gauntlets of Ogre Power	+2		4,000gp		-
Gloves of Dexterity +2			4,000gp		-
Amulet of Health +2			4,000gp		-
Circlet of Sounding			2,000gp		-
Potions of Cure Moderate (x4)		900gp
Vest of Resistance +2			4,000gp		-

Bedroll			2gp	2 lb.
Caltrops (2)		2gp	4 lb.
Flint and Steel		1gp	-
Belt Pouch (2)		2gp	1 lb.
Rope, Silk		10gp	5 lb.
Sack			1sp	1/2 lb.
Waterskin (4)		4gp	16 lb.
Trail Rations (10 days)	5gp	10 lb.
Smokestick (2)		40gp	1 lb.
Lucky Pp		5gp	-
Explorer's Outfit	10gp	8 lb.
Grappling Hook		1gp	4 lb.

Total Weight: 	43	 Money: 159gp 9sp total
Weight in HH: 42.5

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	76 lb.	153 lb.	230 lb.	230 lb.	1150 lb.

Age: 23
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 146lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Brown
Skin: White
```

[SBLOCK=Background]
"Luck is important, both good and bad, good for me, bad for you. Ever been in a major fight and your opponent trips at a poor moment and you manage to get the kill? Luck. Bad for him, good for you. Luck can change anything and everything, but you have to be aware of it and ready to change depending on your luck."
-Sarava

Sarava was born to a family that one wouldn't consider great, the child of a cheap prostitute and a gambler. His mother died when he was young due to a disease, but his father continued to live on. Luck, he was told early by his father, that's the only reason he lived. His father was what most would consider a poor gambler. He didn't understand people nor could he read them. Half the time he didn't even look at his cards when he played, but he still managed to live comfortably with his son. Sarava was told that he could never truly understood luck and should never attempt to. Live with it and let it flow. Take the opportunities luck provides.

Sarava, however, was not of the same temperament as his father and though he agreed on his father's points of luck, he tended to dislike playing cards and drinking. Instead, he combined his luck and his sly tongue to sell valuables, mainly jewelry and gems, to attractive ladies, a habit he was fond of.

Everything was good and his life fine until he was drafted into the army because of the war. He didn't understand how this could have taken him from his pleasant life, why his luck had turned on him. It took all his might to not focus on it and dwell on the reasons behind his draft and the war. Instead, he accepted his position and went to battle. His luck did not fail him and though he fought in many difficult battles, he survived when so many of his comrades had not.

When he met Calanthe in the middle of a desperate battle and they both managed to escape alive, he believed that his luck had steered him to be what was considered the love of his life. They were assigned the same group and made each other happy. Sarava was asked to join a special type of military group, one that performed more specific missions as opposed to being part of a general army. Although he hated to be apart from Calanthe, he felt he could not turn this down. He helped complete several such missions and visited Calanthe whenever he had freetime. He felt their love grow despite their periods of separation.

He had just been assigned an important mission when he learned that Calanthe was with child...

And thus current time begins.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Appearance]Sarava is a handsome young man, his face remaining unscarred so far despite the battles.  His hair is of short length and disheveled, giving him an add boyish look despite the hardness in his face and eyes.  His body is lean and muscular and shows the signs of the numerous battles he has gone through and remained alive afterwards.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Personality]Luck.  Everything is about luck.  Sarava believes everything occurs because of luck.  Without it, he would not be where he is now or nearly as happy.  He is not overly serious, no matter the situation, his actions frequently as whimsical as peoples' luck.[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2006)

*Vin, Psionic Special Ops*

*Vin CR 12 (68,000 xp)*
Male human (Tansar) fighter 4/soulknife 8
LN Medium humanoid 
*Init* +9; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Listen +15, Spot +15
*Languages* Common, Krysor Silent Code

*AC* 23, touch 16, flat-footed 18; Dodge, Mobility
*hp* 100 (12 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +13, *Will* +7

*Spd* 40 ft.; Up the Walls
*Melee* +2 _psychokinetic mind blade (bastard sword)_ two-handed +18/+13 (1d10+11/17-20+1d4) or
*Melee* +2 _psychokinetic mind blade (short sword)_ +18/+13 (1d6+9/17-20+1d4) or
*Melee* +1 _mind blades (dual short swords)_ +13/+9/+8 (1d6+8/17-20) or
*Ranged* +2 _psychokinetic mind blade_ +4 (1d10+9/17-20+1d4)
*Base* Atk +10; *Grp* +15
*Attack Options* free draw, psychic strike +2d8, Spring Attack
*Special Actions* shape mind blade, throw mind blade
*Combat Possessions* 3 _potions of cure moderate wounds_

*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 22, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
*SQ* +2 mind blade, mind blade enhancement +1
*Feats* Dodge (B), Guerilla Scout, Guerilla Warrior (B), Improved Critical (Mind Blade), Improved Initiative, Mobility (B), Speed of Thought (B), Spring Attack, Up the Walls, Weapon Focus (Mind Blade) (B), Weapon Specialization (Mind Blade) (B), Wild Talent (B)
*Skills* Autohypnosis +11, Hide +31, Listen +15, Move Silently +31, Spot +15, Tumble +17
*Possessions* combat possessions plus +2 _glamered silent moves shadow mithral breastplate_; _belt of giant strength_ +4, _circle of sound_ (linked with team), _gloves of dexterity_ +4, _googles of night_, _ring of protection_ +1, sack, 50 gp

*Free Draw (Su):* Vin can manifest his mind blade as a free action, but still can only manifest it once per round.

*Mind Blade (Su):* As a free action, Vin can create a semi-solid blade of psychic energy. The blade can be broken (hardness 10, 10 hp), but can be recreated using a free action. If Vin relinquishes the blade (other than to throw it), it dissipates. It has a +2 enhancement bonus. Vin can attempt a DC 20 Will save to maintain it or manifest it in an area where psionic effects do not normally function.

*Mind Blade Enhancement (Su):* Vin can enhance his mind blade with one of the following effects as long as it is a single blade: defending, keen, luck, mighty cleaving, psychokinetic, sundering, or vicious. It retains this enhancement even if dissipated. He can choose a different enhancement after 8 hours of meditation. His blade is current psychokinetic.

*Psychic Strike (Su):* As a move action, Vin can charge his mind blade with destructive psychic energy. This energy does 2d8 damage to the next living, non-mindless creature Vin hits; creatures immune to mind-affecting effects are immune to this damage. This charge remains even if the mind blade is dissipated.

*Shape Mind Blade (Su):* Vin can change the shape of his mind blade. It can do damage as a +2 bastard sword, +2 longsword, or a +2 short sword. He may also form it into two identical +1 short swords to wield two handed.

*Throw Mind Blade (Su):* Vin can throw his mind blade as a ranged weapon with an increment of 30 ft.; if it misses, it dissipates. He can enhance the thrown blade with a psychic strike.

[SBLOCK=Showing My Work]*Progression:* Fighter (2-5), Soulknife (1, 6-8)

*Initiative:* +4 (Dex) + 4 (Improved Initiative) + 1 (Guerilla Scout)

*AC:* +5 Dex max, +7 armor (light armor, +7 AC, +5 Dex, -0 ACP), +1 deflection

*hp:* 10 (1st level) + 11 * 6 (2--12 level) + 3 * 12 (Con)

*Abilities:* Str 15 (8 pts) + 1 level + 4 item, Dex 16 (10 pts) + 2 level + 4 item, Con 14 (6 pts) , Int 12 (4 pts), Wis 10 (2 pts), Cha 10 (2 pts)

*Feats:* Guerilla Scout (1st), Guerilla Warrior (Human Bonus), Weapon Focus (Mind Blade) (Soulknife 1), Wild Talent (Soulknife 1), Guerilla Warrior (Human Bonus), Dodge (Fighter 1 Bonus), Mobility (Fighter 2 Bonus), Up the Walls (3rd), Weapon Specialization (Mind Blade) (Fighter 4th), Spring Attack (6th), Improved Initiative (9th), Speed of Thought (Soulknife 6), Improved Critical (Mind Blade) (12th)

*Skills:* Autohypnosis +11, Hide +11 + 4cc + 6 Dex - 0 ACP + 10 shadow armor, Listen +11 + 4cc, Move Silently +11 + 4cc + 6 Dex - 0 ACP + 10 silent moves armor, Spot +11 + 4cc, Tumble +11 + 6 Dex - 0 ACP

*Possessions:* belt of giant strength +4 (16000), gloves of dexterity +4 (16000), circle of sound (2000), ring of protection +1 (2000), googles of night (12000), +2 glamered silent moves shadow mithral breastplate (40700), 3 potions cure moderate wounds (900), 50 gp[/SBLOCK]
*Background*
Vin's family was never very respected; Tansarian expats living near the Tansar/Kysor border were never treated well. But Vin's father hated what was becoming of his country, and his wife's family was Kysorian. Being once a member of the Tansarian militia, Vin's father was able to give his new homeland some useful information---until the day he was killed in an "accident" with his mount.

Vin grew to dispise his former kinsmen, assuming they were responsible for his father's death. He was trained in the secret operation force for the country, the ones that would take him deep into Tansar and strike at them the hardest. And when the Palace job came, he was more than prepared...

*Personality and Appearance*
Vin is a gruff, corse solider. He follows orders and gets the job done. He has an almost unreasonable hatred of the Tansarians, and relishes missions against them (though he will not endager them due to his personal vendetta).

Vin looks to be in his early thirties with salt-and-pepper hair and piercing blue eyes. As a veteran, there are scars on his hands and face that he wears with pride. At first glance, he does not appear threatening (no armor, no weapon), but looks are greatly decieving.


*Role*
Vin is a special ops front line fighter. He quickly and silenty moves in and the kills anything between him and his target. A common tactic is to begin from a hiding position, move in, attack, and keep on moving. He can also perform deep inflitration as he does not appear armed or armored.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2006)

Couple thoughts on what I have seen so far:
  - Since we have no healer, everyone should have some healing, and Sigil might want a wand of _cure_ something if she does not already have one.
  - In addition, w/ no rogue, it would beneificial if Sigil or Elana had a _wand of knock_
  - I appreciate Sigil having _message_; its a very handy spell in this situation. We would also consider spending 2000 gp each to invest in _circles of sound_ (from the Eberon Campaign Sourcebook), which gives us simultaneous _message_ to everyone (assuming its OK w/ lonesoldier).

This is shaping up quick!


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 4, 2006)

Circles of sound are fine, of course.

Everything/one looks good so far. Whenever anyone is ready for a through examination of their sheet, just ask.

Also, I don't know if it's in my profile somewhere, but my email adress is rwijub@gmail.com, feel free to email me. (I'll probably respond faster to an email than a post here.)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2006)

You've a good point. I'll downgrade the Ring of Protection to +1, and get a wand of CLW and a wand of Knock.

Hmm. I wonder if I can scrounge up enough to get a wand of CMW...

I'll tinker with the equipment.

If Elana takes the Wand of Knock, I can buy a wand of CMW! That works well, since Sigil rarely needs to open doors to get through them...


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 4, 2006)

Circles of Sound sound useful, but lacking ECS, can I get a little bit more information on it, please?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2006)

Continuous _message_ between every member in forged set (you whisper into ring to share the message).


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2006)

If everyone agrees on the _circles of sound_, Vin'll drop the _amulet of health_, pick up the _circle_ and a _ring of deflection +1_.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 4, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Continuous _message_ between every member in forged set (you whisper into ring to share the message).




Oh, haha!  That's simpler than what I was expecting.      I did buy one of those too.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2006)

Okay, I have finalized Vin, doing the swap I outlined above. Just waiting for wmaster's answer to picking up a ring and perhapse a wand of knock, and I think we're set (correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## wmasters (Jun 4, 2006)

The ring looks good, but I'm not totally set yet. Still have about 30k to spend...


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> The ring looks good, but I'm not totally set yet. Still have about 30k to spend...



So you might be able to afford the wand of knock, allowing Sigil to get the Wand of Cure Moderate.

Or you could try to save for 'Spell that Wins the Game.'


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2006)

Okay! I dropped my ring of protection from +2 to +1. I used the 6000gp to buy a Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds for 4500, a Wand of Blessed Aim for 750 (it basically gives all allies within 50' +2 morale to hit with ranged weapons for 1 minute), and a Wand of Faerie Fire (Sigil can see the invisible at all times...this lets her point them out for everyone else ).

Sound good?


----------



## wmasters (Jun 4, 2006)

I've got the wand of knock, and the character sheet more or less done. All that needs adding now is writing up the background and personality part, and stats for her pseudonatural rat


----------



## wmasters (Jun 5, 2006)

The background is up now, I'll post stats for the pseudonatural rat familiar tonight, then I think I'm done... 

I'll try and pull together some stats for some of the common summons too, it should be fairly straightforward - they're regular MM summons with +4 Str and Con, and the Psudonatural Template. 

Other than that, I think I'm prepared to be told what mistakes I've made and what I've forgotten (there is always something).


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2006)

Ooh, that reminds me. I took as my language "Krysor silent code". Its something from Heroes of Battle---a sort of sign language. Thought it would be a good back-up to _messaging_. Course, if Vin is the only one that takes it, he'll be talking to himself.


----------



## wmasters (Jun 6, 2006)

Right, I think I'm done and ready for checking. There's two points on the familiar that I wasn't sure about, Spell Resistance and Intelligence. 

He gets Spell Resistance from both being a familiar of an 11th level caster, and from being Pseudonatural. I've assumed that he gets the highest of the two (the Pseudonatural one) rather than them stacking or anything crazy.

For the Intelligence, I've also assumed it's the highest of the two - he gets Intelligence 11 from the familiar, and Intelligence 3 for being Pseudonatural.

In either case, I'm quite happy to accept that I might be wrong, if anyone actually knows how this works, rather than my guessing!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2006)

Anybody else need tweak'n?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's Sigil! With the tweak to inventory, and that hand sign language added. 

[sblock=Sigil]Name: "Sigil" (Thessaly Amadin)
Race: Human
Class/Level: Warlock 12
Exp: 

Desc: Sigil is of average height and slim build for a human woman, athletic but not muscular. She looks like she is, or would be, attractive, but her face is always covered by a jet black wooden mask that is molded to cover the upper half of her face with a master's precision. It leaves only her chin and mouth open to viewing. Her clothing is mostly charcoal grey, and even the fine links of her armor have been delicately and painstakingly lacquered dark grey. Though few have seen enough of her skin to notice, Sigil's name comes from the strange blue runes that bloom on her flesh, glow momentarily, then fade away. Occasionally one or two will appear on the visible portion of her face. What precisely these marks are, and why they're there are things she has not yet chosen to speak of.

Strength (STR) 8  -1
Dexterity (DEX)	20  +5
Constitution (CON) 14  +2		
Intelligence (INT) 12  +1
Wisdom (WIS) 12  +1
Charisma (CHA) 22  +6

Alignment: Neutral
AC: 22 (10 +5 dex +6 armor +1 deflection)
Hit Points: 74
Movement: 30' (30' flight, Good)

Base Attack Bonus: +9/+4
Init: +5
Melee Attack: +8/+3
Ranged Attack: +14/+9
Fort: +10
Reflex: +13
Will: +13

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skills

Class Abilities:
Eldritch Blast 8d6
Detect Magic at will
DR 3/cold iron
Deceieve Item
Fiendish Resiliance 1
Energy Resistance 5: Fire and Cold
Imbue Item

Skills:	60
Bluff +22 (10 ranks + 6 Cha + 6 Invocation)
Concentration +12 (10 ranks +2 Con)
Disguise +11 (5 ranks +6 Cha) (+2 when acting, +10 with Hat of Disguise)
Intimidate +22 (10 ranks + 6 Cha + 6 invocation)
Sense Motive +11 (10 ranks +1 Wis)
Use Magic Device +19 (13 ranks + 6 Cha)

Feats
1 Point Blank Shot
1 Communicator (Arcane Mark, Message, Comprehend Languages each 1/day as SLA)
3 Precise Shot
6 Extra Invocation: Eldritch Spear
9 Empower Spell-like Ability: Eldritch Blast
12 Extra Invocation: Charm

Languages - Common, Draconic, Hand Sign

Invocations
Least
- Beguiling Presence (+6 to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate)
- Dark One's Luck (+6 luck bonus to any one save)
- See the Unseen (See Invis + Darkvision 60')
- Eldritch Spear (Blast range 250')

Lesser
- Charm (Charm Monster, Will DC 20, only 1 victim at a time)
- Fell Flight (fly speed = ground speed)
- Walk Unseen (Invisibility w/24 hr duration)
- Flee the Scene (55' dim door, leaves Major Image of caster)

Greater
- Devour Magic (+8 melee touch, +12 caster level)

Money - 9pp, 4gp, 4sp

Weapons -	    	
Spiked Gauntlet, +8 to hit, 1d4-1 damage, 1lb, 5gp, can't be disarmed

Armour -
Death Warded Mithril Chain Shirt +2, AC +6, Max Dex +6, 10lbs, 10100gp

Gear -
- In Haversack
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Blanket, 5sp, 3lbs
50' silk rope, 10gp, 5lbs
Tent, 10gp, 20lbs
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs
10 days trail rations, 5gp, 10lbs
2 vials acid, 20gp, 2lbs
2 vials alchemist's fire, 40gp, 2lbs

- On person
2 scroll cases, 2gp, 1lb
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb

- In Pouches
Small steel mirror, 10gp, .5lb
Money

Magic -
Mask of Disguise, 1800
Handy Haversack, 2000
Ring of Protection +1, 2000
Greater Chauseble of Fell Power, 18000
Vest of Resistance +4, 16000
Cloak of Charisma +4, 16000
Gloves of Dexterity +4, 16000

Wand of Shield, 750
Wand of Blessed Aim, 750
Wand of Faerie Fire, 750
Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds, 4500
Scroll of Nondetection, 475
Scroll of Tongues, 375
Scroll of Rope Trick, 150
Scroll of Silence, 150

Background: 
Thessaly has little recollection of her life before she awakened in the chilly stone tower belonging to the Archmage Pharus. He told her that he'd saved her life with a one of a kind magical procedure, and that she'd need to train with him to master again the functions of her form. And while he was right about that, and about the strange magical powers she began to manifest, Thessaly came eventually to believe he was not truthful about saving her. Her suspicions were confirmed when she, with some patience, luck and using her new magical powers, was able to get a look at Pharus' journal. There she learned that she was no rescuee, but a subject in an ongoing experiment...an attempt to infuse a human being with the essence of magic, to create a new kind of being.

When confronted, Pharus admitted it, and didn't even seem terribly upset that she'd read his journal. In fact, he seemed to have been prepared for the moment. There had been, he told Thessaly, some problems with earlier subjects. They sometimes developed inexplicable delusions regarding their pasts, and became violent when confronted with evidence to the contrary. It had been decided not to share Thessaly's past with her, until it was certain she was not going down that road. Thessaly immediately pounced. Decided by WHO?

Out came documents, and a visit from one of the high generals of the Kysor army. Thessaly was a volunteer; a soldier in the Kysor military. Having served with distinction and multiple decorations, she had volunteered to undergo the experimental process in anticipation of a Kysorian counterstrike against the seemingly unstoppable forces of Tansar. The strike would be a departure from normal Kysorian strategy; a daring plan that could either turn the tide of war, or doom Kysor to invasion and occupation.

No armies, no monsters. Just a small team of operatives; the best of the best. They would enter Tansar like a dagger, slip between it's ribs, and pierce its very heart.

Unable to refute the story of her past, Thessaly still recognized that her old life, in most ways, was over. She had been remade. So she donned a mask that could disguise her, and re-christened herself as 'Sigil,' after the moving, changing runes in her skin. When offered a place on the team that she had given everything that she had been up for, Sigil agreed.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 7, 2006)

I can see us buying the Circlets of Sounding in preparation of this incursion, but do we know each other long enough for it to be considered appropriate to learn the sign language?

I think until a little time has passed, I might just treat my character as knowing a few minor signs, like 'fall back, attack, hold' etc.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2006)

I took it assuming it was an army-wide code; I'd have to double check the HoB ruling.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 10, 2006)

The secret sign language is used by elite operatives and spys, and therefore you would know it.

----
I've been wrestling with my Linux install the last few days (I managed to format the hard drive thanks to some careless terminal entries...) but I'll check over the characters tonight. What else... Oh! All the campaign notes are safe since I keep them on a USB Jumpdrive.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2006)

Is everything okay? I hope so. I'd hate to lose this one. It looks pretty cool!

C'mon! Don't die! You've never given up on anything in your life, now FIGHT damnit! LIVE!

*warms up defib paddles*


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2006)

From the email I received, lonesoldier is actively working on getting his computer back to specs; I don't think it'll die from his lack of interest. Just have to make sure all the players are ready.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 16, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> From the email I received, lonesoldier is actively working on getting his computer back to specs; I don't think it'll die from his lack of interest. Just have to make sure all the players are ready.




Oh, we definitely be ready.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I haven't heard anything via email from lonesoldier for a few weeks now. Sigh.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 4, 2006)

Is there any news on this one, or is it dead? I hope not, I was looking forward to playing.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 4, 2006)

My email went unanswered a few weeks ago, and he hasn't been to the site. He left his gmail address a few pages back, so you can try again and see if you have any better luck.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 6, 2006)

Did see that lonesoldier did log in on the 4th; still no posts or email as far as I can tell.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, I got no answer to my email either. Shame.


----------

